# Pelican Viper Kayak



## john jones (Aug 23, 2005)

I need to buy a kayak for running out baits,on HI. don't have alot of money.And only fish HI 2-3 times a year.Does anyone have any knowledge or thoughts on the Pelican viper its small 9' 11" Depth10" Max Cap.250lbs. I'm 5'11 175lbs? Have good live-jacket BUT don't like the idea of swimming with large hook & bait know what I mean?


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

If you buy that yak you'll be swimming with a large hook and bait plus a kayak.
I speak from experience.I bought one as my first yak and it did not work for the surf.
The biggest problem is the high center of gravity.The seat on that yak is so high that any time you get just a little to one side you will roll out of it.Try out some yaks before you buy.You will notice a difference.For less than $100 more you can get a Frenzy which is a great surf kayak.
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

your best bet would be to check out www.texaskayakfisherman.com. lots of info and helpful people there as well.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I've yet to find anyone that likes the Viper. On the other hand, I've got a Pelican Apex ll and love it. Its about the same price as a Frenzy and a lot more stable. Its also quite a bit faster. 
The only drawback I have found is the bow is too narrow and tends to submerge more than I like when a wave picks up the stern while surfing back in. I haven't had it catch a bar and flip me end over yet, but it may happen. The rest of the yak is plenty wide (36")and very stable.
The Apex is a tandum yak, but I paddle mine solo using the back seat. If the waves are very high, the ride in the front seat can get uncomfortable, but the rear seat rides OK. 
On my only offshore yak fishing trip, I used the front seat and will probably continue to use the front seat for that when the waves aren't too high.
Here is the spec on the Apex http://www.pelican-intl.com/apex-2.html


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

Pelican Viper is not the way to go at H I. It is the first of three yaks I have since gotten rid of. O K Frenky is a good yak , and I have one to sell if you are interested. Let me know if you are interested in the Frenzy, the $50.00 seat comes with it. It has only been used twice and is a good deal at $200.00
The yak I am currently using is a Mainstream Kingfish and for a cheap yak ($299.00 on sale at Gander Mountain) it has worked very well.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Salty hooker check your PM I want the kayak.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Salty-hooker, do you mean $399 at GM? That's what they are going for at our local GM. Didnt know if that was a typo or they're selling them cheaper in other stores.


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

Tx, When I bought mine about 6 weeks ago Gander Mountain was having a sale on all kayaks - $100 dollars off regular price. They were also having a store wide sale and all items over a certain price got a certain discount. my discount was about $36
399 - 100 = 299 - 36 = 263 +tax = $284.13 was the total I paid for the kingfish with the seat.
The sales associate told me that they run good sales on yaks quite often and the end of summer would be the next sale. The store I went to was on 45N in Spring, But the store on 290 gave me the same price.


----------



## jrhoden1111 (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree with Gundoctor. I also have an ApexII and like it. Have only been rolled once because of inexperinced. Me and the wife like it. Plan on doing the flounder run later in the season in it this year. the Apex II is very stabil as far as I know.


----------

